# Is Explanar any good.



## JollyRedDevil (Feb 18, 2016)

I was thinking of getting a second hand one. I have a big problem with slicing the ball especially with the driver. This piece of training kit looks the business, it is claimed. Has anyone here actually used one of these and if so, what did you think of it. Is it worth the investment.
A brand new one is aroung the Â£600 mark and I wouldn't dream of buying one new but thought a second hand one might be worth the investment. I was even thinking of knocking one up with ply wood if I can't find one cheap enough.
Thanks.


----------



## Three (Feb 18, 2016)

JollyRedDevil said:



			I was thinking of getting a second hand one. I have a big problem with slicing the ball especially with the driver. This piece of training kit looks the business, it is claimed. Has anyone here actually used one of these and if so, what did you think of it. Is it worth the investment.
A brand new one is aroung the Â£600 mark and I wouldn't dream of buying one new but thought a second hand one might be worth the investment. I was even thinking of knocking one up with ply wood if I can't find one cheap enough.
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

You could use a couple of pieces of dowling, or cut an alignment stick in two, and achieve the same results.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2016)

I've used one at a range. Wouldn't buy one personally but that's my own preference. I did find it useful short term but longer term there were better things I've used for swinging properly


----------



## snell (Feb 18, 2016)

Three said:



			You could use a couple of pieces of dowling, or cut an alignment stick in two, and achieve the same results.
		
Click to expand...

I'm intrigued.....??


----------



## Three (Feb 18, 2016)

snell said:



			I'm intrigued.....??
		
Click to expand...

It's just about the swing plane, angle of the shaft during the swing.    

For starters, just make a "gate"  for the club to pass through, with the sticks angled so that the shaft needs to be angled to match and travelling on a good path.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've used one at a range. Wouldn't buy one personally but that's my own preference. I did find it useful short term but longer term there were better things I've used for swinging properly
		
Click to expand...

I agree! 

Good initially or as an occasional 'tonic', but not worth purchasing imo.

Plenty to be seen rusting away in a corner on driving ranges!

Swingyde and Smash bag seem the best tools to me. Yet to (assemble and) try a PowerSwing that I got a while ago, but that looks fairly interesting! Explaner is a swing path/plane trainer though, so something different. Not entirely convinced that it's the dog's bowl-x though, as there's a lot more to the swing than path/plane - sequencing is #1 imo!


----------



## snell (Feb 18, 2016)

Three said:



			It's just about the swing plane, angle of the shaft during the swing.    

For starters, just make a "gate"  for the club to pass through, with the sticks angled so that the shaft needs to be angled to match and travelling on a good path.
		
Click to expand...

So stuck into the ground on a diagonal....rather than laid out flat on the ground?


----------



## Three (Feb 18, 2016)

snell said:



			So stuck into the ground on a diagonal....rather than laid out flat on the ground?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. 
Just one example.


----------



## Wayman (Feb 19, 2016)

snell said:



			So stuck into the ground on a diagonal....rather than laid out flat on the ground?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I thought you done that any ways????


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2016)

I like mine a lot.  I bought one on ebay last year, got an almost new one for about Â£150. With 3 golfers in the family, that's a bargain training aid. I haven't used it much through the winter - it's folded down in the conservatory at the moment, but when I did use it I found it really did help my swing plane a lot. I suffered with a massive over swing for the best part of the the last few years, my teaching pro helped me find a good trigger point to reduce it, and the Explanar has really helped me make that a functional part of my swing. Doing 5 minutes a day really helped add power too, as the roller bar is pretty heavy compared to swinging a club. I'm really quite looking forward to March when I can unfurl it again and leave it outside. Just need to get a big Tarpaulin to cover it so that it doesn't get wet and go rusty.


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Feb 19, 2016)

Well, the one I was watching on eBay went for Â£245.00. Well over what I was prepared to pay for. I might have a go in making one from ply wood. I saw this on you tube and could knock something similar. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieoOeEiUBD4
The second guy is quite funny, in the way that he is doing his own swing as if the board wasn't there.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2016)

Maybe I'm wrong, but he doesn't look in the right position there - the  board looks too far behind him. The Explanar has a cord across the middle so that when the frame is set correctly for your height, your chest just touches the cord - that chap has half his upper torso forward through the hole. I don't know whether that's a good or bad thing, but doesn't seem to be in line with what Luther says in the Explanar vids [video=youtube;6VQj4-8jihE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VQj4-8jihE[/video]


----------

